# SuSE 9.1 / I815e



## Mariel (31. Mai 2004)

Moin 

So, folgendes prob bei mir:
board mit oben genannten chipsatz.
bei 3d. anwendengungen (bis jetzt) , die ich starte komm ich nach wenigen sekunden zum login.

ALT+STRG+F10:

[drm:i810_wait_ring] *ERROR* space: 65512 wanted 65528
[drm:i810_wait_ring] *ERROR* lockup

:nutze grafik onboard und das es was mit dem x-server zu tun haben muss denke ich mir auch mal


----------



## Sway (31. Mai 2004)

Du solltest dir mal die Netiquette durchlesen und deinen Beitrag mal editieren.




__________________


----------

